# (IN) HR Yellow Stud Available. Great Pedigree!



## CashCat (Apr 15, 2015)

[iurl="http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=26671&d=1455512921"]







[/iurl]




HR Cash's Torch N Muddy Water "Avery"
1/1 Master pass. 1/1 Finished pass.

"Avery" has a great temperament and a true team player. 
Incredible Pedigree!GRHRCH UH"DICE"XGRHRCH UH Pistol MH QAA 
Very intelligent, he loves too learn and work. Gives %110 in everything he does. 
Has that ON/OFF switch (inside dog). 
GREAT Marking dog & handling!
Great hunting dog! Picked up tons of ducks & geese. 
About 70 lbs, very muscular & handsome. We get LOTS of compliments on his looks. 
Very sweet and friendly dog. 
100% Amateur trained. 
Avery will be running Masters this Spring. 
Located in Southern, IL
$600 Stud Fee. 

Approved females only.
OFA Hips & Elbows ***Pending***
EIC Carrier
DM ***Pending***
(Will not be bred until health clearances are complete)

Pedigree on HuntingLabPedigree: http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=97429

Email me at [email protected]
Or call 618 923 3065


----------

